# Tata officially owns Land Rover and Jaguar



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2008/03/jag_land_rover_opt.jpg​
Just saw the news that Ford had sold Land Rover and Jaguar for $2.65 bn.

BREAKING: Ford sells Jaguar / Land Rover for $2 billion to Tata Motors 


Amazing news! I love Land Rover LR 2. It's the best SUV/MUV around. I would say I even like it over BMW X5. Hope to see LR 2 and Jaguars in Indian roads soon.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

jaguar and land rover in indian roads?? 

lol..gud one.. 

but the bmw x5 is more sturdy..my bro whos the product manager of Texas Instruments,Texas had tht.....awesum ride.and the car got hit by a truck..just got a bent back..nothing else.. :O..hes having the X6 now tho...


Now with tata owning these joints we will see more politicians leaving their ambassadors..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

congratulations, ratan dadaji


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> but the bmw x5 is more sturdy..my bro whos the product manager of Texas Instruments,Texas had tht.....awesum ride.and the car got hit by a truck..just got a bent back..nothing else.. :O..hes having the X6 now tho...


Let me tell you a story of Land Rover. 

There's this road in Dubai. 2 cars, Toyota Hiace and Land Rover were speeding at 140-150 Km/h. Suddenly both the car got in the same lane and there was an accident. All the passengers in Toyota Hiace died and nothing even happened to the Land Rover but for the scratches here and there. 


I've been given a ride in Land Rover, feels amazing. It's like you're in a luxury car like Lincoln or BMW 7 Series but it's supposed to be a SUV. Anyway I like X5 and BMW now has X6 and X7, which I yet to see.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah Times Now channel was going gaga over this story from the morning 

and they also said that it is possiblle for TATA to bring those vehicles 'to india at half the cost' 

and editor of autocar India said that this is more an move by TATA to become a global player than any core benefits for the consumer... more like an emotional success for India and not much to expect in terms of products and asked not to feel very joyous about the acquisition

this is not what he EXACTLY said but more or less like this albeit in some very cautious and politically correct sentences 



p.s. my auto enthu friends call me 'jaguar'  (hint: half of it is in my name  )


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

we wont see the Jags & Rovers anytime soon here.

if TATA aquired Jag & LR, it doesnt mean it has to sell those cars here, if it does, then Tata wil have loss.

Tata will be like Vijay Mallaya is to "FI F1 team", the finance company for Jag & LR, Tata will USE Jag & LR brand & also improve their sales & yes, Tata will use/bring their engine technology to indian roads.

first Tata has to better the sales of Jag in Europe, then only they can think of getting it over here, its lots of R&D work.

LR doesnt need to be introduced anywhere, evrybody know it, ony thing left is make LR range even better.


Tata bought a truck company sometime back, do you see any of those here?
Volvo is pwning TATA in Truck, heavy duty truck, earth mover, BUS... dept., but Tata is not doing anything about it.

all i want to see is better Safari, Sumo & Indica & a proper Sedan


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2008)

Muscle > SUV > Tuner > exotic


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

This is more of an emotional victory for the Tatas. I don't think Jaguar and LR will be a good prospect with the kind of roads we've. These might need high maintenance.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

wow, I can't wait to see there beasts on indian roads


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

the cars will spend more time at the tata dealers than on read if they are used on indian roads... 

however i would have them implement the security systems on their own safaris and sumos..


----------



## iinfi (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont have a good knowledge abt cars n SUVs.
arnt SUVs built for rugged terrain? wud they not be a good vehicle for Indian conditions?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

Indian Roads are like rugged terrains. So they match perfectly


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i dont have a good knowledge abt cars n SUVs.
> arnt SUVs built for rugged terrain? wud they not be a good vehicle for Indian conditions?


actually they are on the hign end of the luxury brands so they cost a bomb 

SUVs like tata sumo, mahindra scorpio are a grand success and we also have few luxury SUVs already in India. 



_


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2008)

kewl. Now we can see Jaguar and Land rover cabs


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

its only the UK market, isn't it?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

rover is a worst brand in eu  ,ever read the "rover" branded tata indica's flop in UK?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

^nope.

the rover brand is spilt, Land Rover UK's only best SUV maker now belongs to Tata & that other Rover which sells  Indica is MG-Rover, has too much of loss.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> rover is a worst brand in eu  ,ever read the "rover" branded tata indica's flop in UK?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Rover 

It's one of the 'icon' British brands along with Jaguar. Besides, it's one of the best SUV brands in the world.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 29, 2008)

Land Rover has good prospects in India and they are really good vehicles. Jaguar does have a market, but a tiny uber-rich one. So it doesn't matter. TATA had to go for it, as Ford had put it as a part of a package.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

mail2and said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Rover
> 
> It's one of the 'icon' British brands along with Jaguar. Besides, it's one of the best SUV brands in the world.


Sorry  !I meant MG-ROVER


----------



## krazzy (Mar 29, 2008)

Arey but Land Rover's are available here in India. Range Rover, Range Rover Sport and Discovery are the three models available in India. I've seen them many times here on Mumbai streets.

s18000rpm I'm surprised. You read auto magazines. Surely you should know this. Turn to the buyers guide in your Autocar India.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

hmm, maybe i forgot, its not in TopGear tho, anyways what if tata rebadges LR's 

e.g. "Tata Range Rover" or "Range Rover Tata", 
get it?

i hope they dont do it, or like Force India, India will again become a joke


----------

